# [gelöst] Wohin mit Prompt,Pfaden und Aliases?

## oliver2104

Hallo,

in welcher Datei sollte man für Gentoo folgende Einstellungen speichern:

) Aussehen des Prompts

) festlegen von Pfaden

) definieren von aliasen

/etc/profile

oder  

/etc/bash/bashrcLast edited by oliver2104 on Mon May 19, 2014 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Da die /etc/profile automatisch generiert wird dürfte es ziemlich sinnlos sein daran von Hand etwas zu ändern.

 *man env-update wrote:*   

> env-update  reads  the  files  in  /etc/env.d  and  automatically  generates  /etc/profile.env  and  /etc/ld.so.conf.   Then  ldconfig  is  run  to  update
> 
> /etc/ld.so.cache.  env-update is run by emerge(1) automatically after each package merge.  Also, if you make changes to /etc/env.d, you should run  env-update
> 
> yourself  for  changes to take effect immediately.  Note that this would only affect new processes.  In order for the changes to affect your active shell, you
> ...

 

----------

## py-ro

```
~/.bashrc
```

...wäre eher der richtige Ort.

Bye

Py

----------

## oliver2104

 *Quote:*   

> Da die /etc/profile automatisch generiert wird dürfte es ziemlich sinnlos sein daran von Hand etwas zu ändern.

 

Das seh ich nicht so.

env-update ändert eine bestehende /etc/profile Datei nicht

Hab aber mittlerweile beide Möglichkeiten ausprobiert und keinen riesigen Unterschied festgestellt.

die  indivuelle  ~/.bashrc ist natürlich auch gut, aber für globale Einstellungen alle User betreffend,

nicht die Lösung der Wahl.

----------

## oliver2104

Habs nochmals getestet und bin jetzt fest der Meinung,

in die /etc/profile muss nichts zusätzlich eingetragen werden,

die /etc/bash/bashrc ist definitiv der richtige Ort für globale

Einstellungen betreffend: Prompt, Pfaden und Aliases

----------

## musv

In /etc/profile sollte sogar nichts zusätzlich eingetragen werden, da die bei Updates dann immer in der etc-update-Liste drinsteht. 

lokale Einstellungen: ~/.bashrc

globale Einstellungen: /etc/bash/bashrc

Bei anderen Distris wird das unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Bei Arch gibt's z.B. eine /etc/bash.bashrc. Ist aber egal, geparsed wird's trotzdem in der /etc/profile.

Und dass die Bashprompt-Einstellungen nichts in der /etc/profile zu tun haben, merkt man ganz schnell, wenn man auf eine andere Shell umsteigt, z.B. zsh. Dann hagelt es Fehlermeldungen, weil die zsh nichts mit den Bash-Farb- und -Formatierungscodes anfangen kann.

----------

